# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  في وفاة العلامة محمد بو خبزة وتحرير بعض مرويه

## محمد طه شعبان

https://www.alukah.net/culture/0/138539/

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاكما الله كل خير ورحم الله الشيخ بو خبزة رحمة واسعة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاكم مثله.

----------


## أم يعقوب

رحمَ اللهُ العلّامةَ الشيخَ وأسكنَهُ فسيحَ جنّاتِهِ ، وجزى اللهُ الأخَ الفاضلَ خيرًا .

----------

